# Bernie's new Brown Dog Weight Pull Harness



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just wanted to share a few shots of my boy wearing his new harness. I highly recommend this harness.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

David that is NICE!!! It looks really good on him.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you  he pulled that tire and chain like it was paper. The quality and fit of the harness is extremely impressive.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it looks wonderful, and so does Bernie!! Great color choices too!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks orange is his favorite color lol

Here is a quick demo


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

he looks right at home in his superman suite. nice choice my brother

with onyx harness i have to have a second person in back. sometimes he tries to go all out sprint, have to give commands and applyy brakes like santa pitbull


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I like it! I need one! Where did you get it? I have one like the other stillwater one you have. It's time to upgrade lol.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> he looks right at home in his superman suite. nice choice my brother
> 
> with onyx harness i have to have a second person in back. sometimes he tries to go all out sprint, have to give commands and applyy brakes like santa pitbull


He'll get the hang bro, you gotta work on short distances first and then work your way to longer distances


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> I like it! I need one! Where did you get it? I have one like the other stillwater one you have. It's time to upgrade lol.


Google brown dog design Missy is excellent. She will make it for perfect with excellent quality and even better price!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

he is familiar with go and wait so i think that will be the best command words for him. bernie may be a single person practice. once onyx gets harnessed up and a door opens he is like getting launched from a cannon, he wants to go. it takes me latching the weighted chain on while he is handled by my daughter. my daughter will give small commands as i steady the pace. like you said dave onyx just needs more time. weather here is not helping either lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

It's a good thing he is happy when he has the harness on though. It's a very good thing


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That is nice I just measured Dooney for A harness I was going to use Brown design too. Know that I've seen how nice it looks on your boy I most deafeningly will be ordering one when we get back home. I just wish I could put my hands on one first the last harness I got looked nice but when I got it felt flimsy. I like the ones I have seen made by them tough. YOu made a good choice. Your boy looks great.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> That is nice I just measured Dooney for A harness I was going to use Brown design too. Know that I've seen how nice it looks on your boy I most deafeningly will be ordering one when we get back home. I just wish I could put my hands on one first the last harness I got looked nice but when I got it felt flimsy. I like the ones I have seen made by them tough. YOu made a good choice. Your boy looks great.


Thank you  brown dog harnesses are for competition so you will be set with one of these. The fit is perfect too!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Looks great!


Thank you


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice looks rather comfy.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i love the flashy colors!! says here i come baby!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww Bernie looks great, I haven't ever ordered from Missy, but the harnesses look great  Go Bernie Go


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you guys, I also ordered a walking harness with the same design so he can get used to pulling with his front legs. I am almost sure that the stillwater working harness restricted his movement and only allowed to build his back end.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I also wanted to share his cousin tracker he is registered with the adba
But this dog has amstaff written all over it. I have never met such a powerful dog in my life. I have no doubts that this dog could title in weight pulling without even trying.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Terra just got a BDD harness, too. Buddha's been pulling in one for a month or so. It took me a while to get use to having to squeeeeze the neck bands around their heads, but overall I think their style is better with the BDD harness. Thumbs up.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I really want to get one for Bruno. Hoping Santa brings him one. LOL!
If not,when I get my tax return,I'll buy him one :3


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

They are worth it  Missy is very professional and helpful.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks great on him!  And he looks like he's a natural there. Awesome harness!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks  e is really getting the hang of it !


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

I think it looks great, and comfortable as well....
:clap:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

looks great he look like he haven fun pulling


----------

